# PM-833T DRO REFINEMENTS



## RIMSPOKE (Oct 20, 2017)

I FINALLY FINISHED UP MY DRO INSTALLATION NOW THAT  I HAVE A CHIP TRAY UNDER PM-833T MILL .
WHAT's NEW IS A LOWER COVER FOR THE Y SCALE AND A 1/4" ALUMINUM END CAP . 

THE UPPER COVER HANGS OUT FARTHER THAN THE LOWER ONE SO ANY CHIPS THAT GET DOWN THERE WILL FALL ON THE OUTSIDE .
THERE IS A DRAG CHAIN INSIDE THAT HOUSES BOTH THE X & Y CABLES . 
IT ANCHORS IN THE BACK AND TRACKS PERFECTLY THROUGH THE RANGE . 

THE Z AXIS CABLE ALSO RUNS THROUGH A DRAG CHAIN THAT HOUSES THE POWER TO THE MOTOR AND THE LED WORK LIGHT
THAT MOUNTS AROUND THE SPINDLE . CHIPS NEVER GO THERE BUT I MAY TRY TO MAKE A COVER FOR THAT ONE TOO .


----------



## tweinke (Oct 20, 2017)

Nice clean install!


----------



## 4cyclic (Oct 28, 2017)

Very nicely done.


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Oct 30, 2017)

What size drag chain did you purchase and where did you get it from?

Thanks


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Nov 1, 2017)

What size drag chain did you purchase and where did you get it from?

THE X-Y CHAIN IS 10mm x 20mm ( INSIDE DIMENSIONS )
THE Z/ POWER CHAIN IS 10mm x 30mm . ( WIDER BECAUSE IT ALSO CARRIES THE LEAD FOR THE Z AXIS LIMIT SWITCH  )

I BOUGHT THEM ON E-BAY , 10 x 20 CHAINS ARE SURPRISINGLY CHEAP ! 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/10-x-20mm-...epid=0&hash=item33d4d10993:g:HCsAAOSw-0xYTNSb

https://www.ebay.com/itm/10x15-10x3...hash=item1c89cddd18:m:mXl4aGjc5bKbfcgezc--cfA


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Nov 3, 2017)

RIMSPOKE said:


> THE X-Y CHAIN IS 10mm x 20mm ( INSIDE DIMENSIONS )
> THE Z/ POWER CHAIN IS 10mm x 30mm . ( WIDER BECAUSE IT ALSO CARRIES THE LEAD FOR THE Z AXIS LIMIT SWITCH  )
> 
> I BOUGHT THEM ON E-BAY , 10 x 20 CHAINS ARE SURPRISINGLY CHEAP !
> ...



Thanks for the response, and appreciate the links.

With the open type does it get chips in between the links or is it mounted far enough away to not be a problem?
Or if it does how do you deal with that?

David.


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Nov 3, 2017)

With the open type does it get chips in between the links or is it mounted far enough away to not be a problem?
Or if it does how do you deal with that?

THE Z/POWER CHAIN IS UP ON THE SIDE OF THE MILL WHERE CHIPS DON'T NORMALLY GO . 
IT IS OPEN BUT I HAVE YET TO SEE ANYTHING GET IN THERE . 

THE X/Y CHAIN IS MOSTLY ENCLOSED WITH THE UPPER COVER HANGING OUT FARTHER THAN THE LOWER ONE . 
I RUN PAST IT WITH A VACUUM ONCE A DAY . 

THE ONE SHOT OILER MAKES PUDDLES ON THE OTHER SIDE SO I AM QUITE GLAD I DIDN'T 
PUT IT ON THE SAME SIDE AS THE Z CHAIN !


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Nov 3, 2017)

Rimspoke, thanks for the quick reply and as I didn't say so before very nice work on the installation of your DRO.

Cheers,

David.


----------



## HRgx (Nov 3, 2017)

Nicely done.


----------

